# Is my diet good?



## tappnfat (Apr 23, 2022)

I eat the following:
Breakfast
2.5 servings of Vegetable juice
5 eggwhites
1tbsp of olive oil
1 serving of whey
8 Oz of milk 2%
Small halo tangerine

Snacks 2x daily
2.6 Oz of Tuna
8 Oz of milk 2%
Half a scoop of whey
Small Halo tangerine

Lunch
2x 2.6 Oz of tuna
Half a serving of whey
8 Oz of milk 2%
Small apple

Still trying to dial in dinner, looking for fast cheap meals as I get home late. Refrigerator and freezer space is kinda limited.

Even without dinner I'm getting around 190 grams of protein. Calories are close to 2000.

I am trying to lose weight and build muscle, and this diet is working pretty good. Is there any way I can improve it.

I use my fitness pal to track food intake

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2022)

bro i eat more then that  by 3 oclock


----------



## GSgator (Apr 23, 2022)

Tuna  ain’t that healthy these days be careful are you eating 3 cans a day? I see very little micro nutrition hardly any carbs are you a male or female?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 23, 2022)

How about dinner RED MEAT ,WHITE RICE and spinach. Super easy quick and cheap BRAH.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 23, 2022)

Eat actual vegetables instead of juice.

Nothing wrong with whey, but you might want to diversify your protein choices.

Also, why 2% milk? Use skim (people seem to really like Fairlife brand) or a low calorie plant-based milk instead


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> bro i eat more then that  eat by 3 oclock


By noon.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 23, 2022)

You’re not gonna build muscle on 2000calories.
Pick a goal. Build muscle or lose fat. 
You literally posted no relevant information like your weight, estimated bf, training.


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How about dinner RED MEAT ,WHITE RICE and spinach. Super easy quick and cheap BRAH.


I was thinking along the same lines.

Lack of nutrients due to no veggies or red meat. Very little carbohydrate in there.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

You have higher sodium with that than calories. 

The vegetable juice *sounds* good but it’s got a lot of sodium. Your 20 oz serving is 1,600 mg of sodium. 

The canned tuna can add even more sodium if you’re not careful. Up to another 200 mg of sodium x4 cans you’re eating each day. 

Sodium is ok but too much and you’ll have higher blood pressure.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 23, 2022)

Is that canned tuna?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is that canned tuna?


Unless he’s got a fish guy with OCD making every serving exactly 2.6 oz


----------



## TODAY (Apr 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You have higher sodium with that than calories.
> 
> The vegetable juice *sounds* good but it’s got a lot of sodium. Your 20 oz serving is 1,600 mg of sodium.
> 
> ...


Especially since he doesn't seem to be consuming many electrolyte-rich veggies, fruits, or grains.


----------



## Dex (Apr 23, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I eat the following:
> Breakfast
> 2.5 servings of Vegetable juice
> 5 eggwhites
> ...


What is the tablespoon of olive oil for? Are you drinking it for breakfast?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> What is the tablespoon of olive oil for? Are you drinking it for breakfast?


One would assume that he's cooking the eggwhites in the oil


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> What is the tablespoon of olive oil for? Are you drinking it for breakfast?


Cook his egg whites so they don’t stick.

Edit. We posted at same time. I’m not echoing.


----------



## Dex (Apr 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Cook his egg whites so they don’t stick.


Damn, that is a lot of oil for 5 egg whites.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> Damn, that is a lot of oil for 5 egg whites.


Yea. Maybe a big ol pan. I can’t imagine doing a shot of it though.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m hoping and going to assume you’re not using gear. 
Your fats are way too low for a natural you’re going to screw your test levels. 
It’s gonna be hard enough to hold onto muscle in a steep deficit


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2022)

How can anyone reply without know his stats? 

So bro, how about providing them along with your TDEE. I assume you're trying to drop weight or are you focused on building some size? You could also just be asking if it's a good all round healthy diet.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

snake said:


> How can anyone reply without know his stats?
> 
> So bro, how about providing them along with your TDEE. I assume you're trying to drop weight or are you focused on building some size? You could also just be asking if it's a good all round healthy diet.


Cause that diet for anyone seems way off. 

Off enough to toss it out. Read and learn more. And try again. 

Or absent DIY talent he could pay someone to write a diet plan for him.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Cause that diet for anyone seems way off.
> 
> Off enough to toss it out.


Well it was close in concept to my pre comp. diet last year. It would be good to have more information.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

snake said:


> Well it was close in concept to my pre comp. diet last year. It would be good to have more information.


Ok. I’ll stand back and watch.

And you’re right, he COULD be prepping. 

But most are the former fat kid that just wants to look good for the beach and start their cut beginning of May. 👍

I’m cynical and jaded. Lol.


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. I’ll stand back and watch.
> 
> And you’re right, he COULD be prepping.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure your right. It just kills me when people ask advice and don't bring all the information to the table.

How many time have we seen cycle questions that don't have a time schedule with them. Or wanting to put 30 lbs on their bench without posting current workouts, personal stats or diet?

For the record, I hate eggs anyway.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

snake said:


> How can anyone reply without know his stats?
> 
> So bro, how about providing them along with your TDEE. I assume you're trying to drop weight or are you focused on building some size? You could also just be asking if it's a good all round healthy diet.


I am trying to lose weight, and retain muscle. I am going to run 250ml of test e per week. I am trying to get my diet more dialed in. I don't want to eat pork, red meat, gluten and I try to avoid processed sugars. I do need to eat more veggies, thanks for the tip. What I'm really looking for is something decently healthy that I can put in the oven and be eating in 30-60 minutes for dinner. I can put powdered peanut butter in with my protein shakes, is this a good idea? The olive oil is used in excess, because its a healthy fat I like. I'm a 33 year old guy. I am 5'6" and a 193 pounds. I am chubby, I don't know body fat percent. I am doing Arnold's 6 day routine, with Sundays off. I walk at least 5 miles a day, with lifting mixed in. Going to add elliptical machine for 30 minutes, what do you think? I've been doing this since july and I have lost 17 pounds, but I am much stronger and my arms are bigger.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I am trying to lose weight, and retain muscle. I am going to run 250ml of test e per week. I am trying to get my diet more dialed in. I don't want to eat pork, red meat, gluten and I try to avoid processed sugars. I do need to eat more veggies, thanks for the tip. What I'm really looking for is something decently healthy that I can put in the oven and be eating in 30-60 minutes for dinner. I can put powdered peanut butter in with my protein shakes, is this a good idea? The olive oil is used in excess, because its a healthy fat I like. I'm a 33 year old guy. I am 5'6" and a 193 pounds. I am chubby, I don't know body fat percent. I am doing Arnold's 6 day routine, with Sundays off. I walk at least 5 miles a day, with lifting mixed in. Going to add elliptical machine for 30 minutes, what do you think? I've been doing this since july and I have lost 17 pounds, but I am much stronger and my arms are bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I don’t understand powder peanut butter. Pb is only a good fat source. The powder pb removes the fat. 
Why are you avoiding gluten?


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is that canned tuna?


It's a tomato and basil tuna packet of tuna.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t understand powder peanut butter. Pb is only a good fat source. The powder pb removes the fat.
> Why are you avoiding gluten?


A family member is a N.M.D. and recommended no processed sugars or gluten for healthier diet. I also feel better without eating gluten every day, but once every two weeks or so I will eat candy or bread or some kind of junk food.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> A family member is a N.M.D. and recommended no processed sugars or gluten for healthier diet. I also feel better without eating gluten every day, but once every two weeks or so I will eat candy or bread or some kind of junk food.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


So this family member diagnosed you with celiac?


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

No he told me not to eat wheat, no I do not have celiac disease.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Apr 24, 2022)

Genuine, clinically meaningful gluten intolerance is significantly less common than people think. You probably don't have a gluten intolerance.

That said, gluten is hardly essential to a healthy diet. You don't HAVE to eat it, but I'd be skeptical of anybody telling you that gluten is categorically 'bad'.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> No he told me not to eat wheat, no I do not have celiac disease.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Then there’s no reason to avoid it. Gluten is not unhealthy to the majority of people. 
It’s simply wheat protein


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

I would add different proteins in. Also it takes time but if you spend alittle time a couple  days a week prepping food you could have those quick healthy meals already prepped and ready to bake.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 24, 2022)

TL;DR

Probably take this family members advice with a fat grain of salt.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

Did your family member also recommend no red meat or is  this your decision?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

Even vegans don't avoid gluten.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 24, 2022)

I have to admit though I don’t really eat much of anything with gluten in it. 
90% of the time it’s lean protein sources, fruit and evoo,almonds, and macadamia nuts.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuck that. Home made sourdough, every day. 

Regular gluten is absolutely fine. It's all that high speed mechanically beaten stuff that's rough on the gut. It was a method created to give soldiers bread made from low protein wheat in WW2.....and has remained and spread into most commercial operations.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I am trying to lose weight, and retain muscle. I am going to run 250ml of test e per week. I am trying to get my diet more dialed in. I don't want to eat pork, red meat, gluten and I try to avoid processed sugars. I do need to eat more veggies, thanks for the tip. What I'm really looking for is something decently healthy that I can put in the oven and be eating in 30-60 minutes for dinner. I can put powdered peanut butter in with my protein shakes, is this a good idea? The olive oil is used in excess, because its a healthy fat I like. I'm a 33 year old guy. I am 5'6" and a 193 pounds. I am chubby, I don't know body fat percent. I am doing Arnold's 6 day routine, with Sundays off. I walk at least 5 miles a day, with lifting mixed in. Going to add elliptical machine for 30 minutes, what do you think? I've been doing this since july and I have lost 17 pounds, but I am much stronger and my arms are bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk




Congrats on the weight loss. Keep it up. 

Why do you want to avoid red meat and pork? I can maybe understand the pork but why no beef? It can be vey low fat and high protein and is healthy for you. It could have probably help you reach your goals in a healthier way.


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I am trying to lose weight, and retain muscle. I am going to run 250ml of test e per week. I am trying to get my diet more dialed in. I don't want to eat pork, red meat, gluten and I try to avoid processed sugars. I do need to eat more veggies, thanks for the tip. What I'm really looking for is something decently healthy that I can put in the oven and be eating in 30-60 minutes for dinner. I can put powdered peanut butter in with my protein shakes, is this a good idea? The olive oil is used in excess, because its a healthy fat I like. I'm a 33 year old guy. I am 5'6" and a 193 pounds. I am chubby, I don't know body fat percent. I am doing Arnold's 6 day routine, with Sundays off. I walk at least 5 miles a day, with lifting mixed in. Going to add elliptical machine for 30 minutes, what do you think? I've been doing this since july and I have lost 17 pounds, but I am much stronger and my arms are bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Yes, congrats on the weight loss. And I'm assuming the 250ml is 250mg? This is the 2nd time that I have seen this dosage this week. I'm not a fan of the diet. What is the total calories and macro split?

And 193lbs at 5'6" could be a bit more than "chubby" unless you have some serious muscle. I would continue to work on the diet and burn some more body fat while taking in around 160mg of protein a day. Chubby is at least 20% body fat in my book and you could easily be losing 2lbs a week until that gets lower. 

I struggle to keep my fats down under 70g so I use PB powder as well. I do cook with the olive oil a couple times a day for my chicken and fish. And I eat nuts. So, 90% of my fats are on the healthy side.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yes, congrats on the weight loss. And I'm assuming the 250ml is 250mg? This is the 2nd time that I have seen this dosage this week. I'm not a fan of the diet. What is the total calories and macro split?
> 
> And 193lbs at 5'6" could be a bit more than "chubby" unless you have some serious muscle. I would continue to work on the diet and burn some more body fat while taking in around 160mg of protein a day. Chubby is at least 20% body fat in my book and you could easily be losing 2lbs a week until that gets lower.
> 
> I struggle to keep my fats down under 70g so I use PB powder as well. I do cook with the olive oil a couple times a day for my chicken and fish. And I eat nuts. So, 90% of my fats are on the healthy side.


160g of protein is way too low for 190 especially in a deficit.


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 160g of protein is way too low for 190 especially in a deficit.


Yes, but I'm assuming his LMM is lower than 160lbs, maybe even 150lbs. So I put in for 160g as a minimum.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yes, but I'm assuming his LMM is lower than 160lbs, maybe even 150lbs. So I put in for 160g as a minimum.


I base protein on grams per lb not lean body mass. 
Especially in a deficit where you need protein highest. Higher protein retains more muscle mass


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I base protein on grams per lb not lean body mass.
> Especially in a deficit where you need protein highest. Higher protein retains more muscle mass


I know some use total weight vs the lean muscle. I like to add more carbs and just use the LBM total for protein. I can imagine your total weight protein would be better for more advanced and someone who has a lot of muscle though. I'll try that next year when I cut again after putting some muscle back on.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Keep it up.
> 
> Why do you want to avoid red meat and pork? I can maybe understand the pork but why no beef? It can be vey low fat and high protein and is healthy for you. It could have probably help you reach your goals in a healthier way.


I do eat red meat every week or so. And I know it's a good source of iron. I'm just trying to eat better. If you guys can help me make my diet more conducive for muscle building, I'd really appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yes, congrats on the weight loss. And I'm assuming the 250ml is 250mg? This is the 2nd time that I have seen this dosage this week. I'm not a fan of the diet. What is the total calories and macro split?
> 
> And 193lbs at 5'6" could be a bit more than "chubby" unless you have some serious muscle. I would continue to work on the diet and burn some more body fat while taking in around 160mg of protein a day. Chubby is at least 20% body fat in my book and you could easily be losing 2lbs a week until that gets lower.
> 
> I struggle to keep my fats down under 70g so I use PB powder as well. I do cook with the olive oil a couple times a day for my chicken and fish. And I eat nuts. So, 90% of my fats are on the healthy side.


Nuts are easy and tasty, should I just get mixed nuts?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You have higher sodium with that than calories.
> 
> The vegetable juice *sounds* good but it’s got a lot of sodium. Your 20 oz serving is 1,600 mg of sodium.
> 
> ...


I will switch l to low sodium veggie juice.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> Nuts are easy and tasty, should I just get mixed nuts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


For losing weight? I say no. Waaaay too easy to overeat them, and they're very calorie dense.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I will switch l to low sodium veggie juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Switch to actual vegetables. Don't half ass this.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I do eat red meat every week or so. And I know it's a good source of iron. I'm just trying to eat better. If you guys can help me make my diet more conducive for muscle building, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


They gave red meat a bad wrap. Eating big burned pieces of steak loaded with fat and gristle aren’t good all the time. There’s nothing wrong with 93/7  ground beef or bison and lean  cuts of steak  and a person can eat healthy prepared red  meat every day. 

When comparing red  me t other sources of proteins  it actually blows them  out of the water. You’re getting creatine you’re getting a ton of micro nutrients iron the list goes on.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

So what should my caloric intake be?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

Telling somebody what their calories should be would be like me reading your palm. I don’t know there’s too many factors. You can start by figuring out your BMI basic calorie consumption pretty much for your body to do what it does then factor in your activity level during the day. That should kind of give you a good start.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> So what should my caloric intake be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk








						TDEE Calculator: Learn Your Total Daily Energy Expenditure
					

Use the TDEE calculator to learn your Total Daily Energy Expenditure, a measure of how many calories you burn per day. This calculator displays MUCH more!




					tdeecalculator.net
				




Start with the number this spits out +250-500 calories.

Take body measurements (weight, mirror, etc.) on a consistent basis.

Add or subtract calories based upon rate of progress.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

A diet isn't just 'eat this many calories'. It's a series of adjustments, course corrections based upon what's happening. 

Any calorie calculator can give you a reasonable STARTING POINT, but what happens to YOU PERSONALLY will dictate what adjustments need to be made. 

And eat red meat. Don't be a (¡)


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2022)

Use the calculator to get a pretty good estimate. Then weigh and track everything (don't cheat and leave out a few here and there). Use the scale daily and get a weekly average. See where this puts you after 2-3 weeks of eating that diet and then adjust accordingly. Make sure that you drink plenty of water (at least 2.5L) and don't get too much false weight loss from dehydration. Sometimes you can lose a lot of water weight at first and then adjust the calories down when you don't actually need to.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

@tappnfat

Sign up for a meal prep delivery service. You can’t do this on your own. You don’t know enough and you’re either limited on time, don’t know how to cook, or don’t want to cook. That’s all understandable.

But those conditions make it impossible for you to stick to a diet. You’ll get home late, realize you had nothing made, then grab “convenient” takeout or pantry and freezer food - that’s the bad shit that got you fat in the first place. 

You’ll have meals ready to go and you’ll start to understand what YOU need to do to do meal prep yourself. But in the meantime it will impose discipline while still maintaining convenience.

Diets like the one you outlined and proposed are ok for the short-term but what are you going to do after that? It’s a total lifestyle change.

And I stay away from gluten too. I’m not celiac but it’s a good hard and fast rule that avoids all the shit processed foods. I miss bread and pizza but whatever. It keeps me away from all the other shit.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @tappnfat
> 
> Sign up for a meal prep delivery service. You can’t do this on your own. You don’t know enough and you’re either limited on time, don’t know how to cook, or don’t want to cook. That’s all understandable.
> 
> ...


I'm on multiple medications that causes weight gain and I have been on them for years. My meds cause increased appetite. I may have only lost 17 pounds but my pant size was a 38 now I wear 34-36. I have been sticking to this diet for a couple of months. I cheat once every two weeks or so. I have run a diet before and I know what let's me stick to a diet. What's different this time is I want to recomp. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I'm on multiple medications that causes weight gain and I have been on them for years. My meds cause increased appetite. I may have only lost 17 pounds but my pant size was a 38 now I wear 34-36. I have been sticking to this diet for a couple of months. I cheat once every two weeks or so. I have run a diet before and I know what let's me stick to a diet. What's different this time is I want to recomp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Sooooo… fuck my meal prep service idea?

Got it. 

Nobody’s gonna write this shit for you for free. Eat your stupid tuna and nuts and wash it all down with V8. 🤷‍♂️ you obviously weren’t open to ADVICE. You are only here for affirmation of your retard diet. 

Your diet looks great. Sounds good. Good luck to you. Losing 17 pounds a year will have you at an average size in another 5 years. 👍 Hold onto it champ.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

Eventually you’re gonna  Plateau even starving yourself. That’s just the way the body works anything that is not changed up will lose effectiveness . I’m not trying to come across as a dick but your diet is for somebody that’s lazy you sound  like you just crack open cans of tuna and you spend five minutes making your eggs in the morning .

If you can’t put effort in  and get a more variety of nutritional dense foods you will  be coming to the end of that road pretty quick on your diet.  Not to mention you’re missing out on so many Micro nutrients .IMO with all the things lacking in your current  diet you’re just gonna be a skinny fat person.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

I really want to recomp the best way possible. I don't care how much I have to eat, as long as it's healthy! Foods I am considering adding cottage cheese before bed, almonds, avocado, bell peppers, riced cauliflower, chicken breast.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

There’s an example of of a coupe different options . You can add rice,chicken , greens what ever just get variety.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sooooo… fuck my meal prep service idea?
> 
> Got it.
> 
> ...


I never said f your meal prep service. You accused me of eating a ton of junk food and that was the cause of my weight gain. You also stated that I will keep doing it and that I won't stick to this diet. I simply let you know there are meds that really mess up people's ability to metabolize food. It's not that big of deal, it is what it is.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

__





						Freaks food thread.. What are you eating?
					

This was one of my favourite threads at my last hangout.  8 week dry aged strip loin.. reverse seared, medium rare on the Traeger.   Happy New Year everyone!



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




There’s a ton of ideas in here.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

GSgator said:


> There’s an example of of a coupe different options . You can add rice,chicken , greens what ever just get variety.


I had been eating my eggs whole but was concerned about fat. I'll go back to eating them.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I had been eating my eggs whole but was concerned about fat. I'll go back to eating them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


If you are concerned about fats, why were you talking about adding nuts to your diet? 🤔


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> I never said f your meal prep service. You accused me of eating a ton of junk food and that was the cause of my weight gain. You also stated that I will keep doing it and that I won't stick to this diet. I simply let you know there are meds that really mess up people's ability to metabolize food. It's not that big of deal, it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


That's why I am looking to add test, I'm hoping nutrition partitioning will help with some of my meds side effects.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

Fat isn’t bad red meat isn’t bad . Throw that damn book away you’ve been reading. All these low fat just eat egg whites get all your oils from trans fat is just shitty advice.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you are concerned about fats, why were you talking about adding nuts to your diet?


Different kinds of fat.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> Different kinds of fat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Look bud, we're all pretty much saying the same thing.

Either listen, or don't. Your choice.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

What are Fats?
Collapse Section
What are Fats? has been expanded.
Fats are a type of nutrient that you get from your diet. It is essential to eat some fats, though it is also harmful to eat too much.

The fats you eat give your body energy that it needs to work properly. During exercise, your body uses calories from carbohydrates you have eaten. But after 20 minutes, exercise depends partially on calories from fat to keep you going.

You also need fat to keep your skin and hair healthy. Fat also helps you absorb vitamins A, D, E, and K, the so-called fat-soluble vitamins. Fat also fills your fat cells and insulates your body to help keep you warm.

The fats your body gets from your food give your body essential fatty acids called linoleic and linolenic acid. They are called "essential" because your body cannot make them itself, or work without them. Your body needs them for brain development, controlling inflammation, and blood clotting.

Fat has 9 calories per gram, more than 2 times the number of calories in carbohydrates and protein, which each have 4 calories per gram.

All fats are made up of saturated and unsaturated fatty acids. Fats are called saturated or unsaturated depending on how much of each type of fatty acid they contain.

Types of fat
Collapse Section
Types of fat has been expanded.
Saturated fats raise your LDL (bad) cholesterol level. High LDL cholesterol puts you at risk for heart attack, stroke, and other major health problems. You should avoid or limit foods that are high in saturated fats.

Keep saturated fats to less than 6% of your total daily calories.
Foods with a lot of saturated fats are animal products, such as butter, cheese, whole milk, ice cream, cream, and fatty meats.
Some vegetable oils, such as coconut, palm, and palm kernel oil, also contain saturated fats. These fats are solid at room temperature.
A diet high in saturated fat increases cholesterol buildup in your arteries (blood vessels). Cholesterol is a soft, waxy substance that can cause clogged, or blocked, arteries.
Eating unsaturated fats instead of saturated fats can help lower your LDL cholesterol. Most vegetable oils that are liquid at room temperature have unsaturated fats. There are two kinds of unsaturated fats:

Mono-unsaturated fats, which include olive and canola oil
Polyunsaturated fats, which include safflower, sunflower, corn, and soy oil
Trans fatty acids are unhealthy fats that form when vegetable oil goes through a process called hydrogenation. This leads the fat to harden and become solid at room temperature. Hydrogenated fats, or "trans fats," are often used to keep some foods fresh for a long time.

Trans fats are also used for cooking in some restaurants. They can raise LDL cholesterol levels in your blood. They can also lower your HDL (good) cholesterol levels.

Trans fats are known to have harmful health effects. Experts are working to limit the amount of trans fats used in packaged foods and restaurants.

You should avoid foods made with hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated oils (such as hard butter and margarine). They contain high levels of trans-fatty acids.

It is important to read nutrition labels on foods. This will help you know what kinds of fats, and how much, your food contains.


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

Thanks for the help, real appreciated the calorie calculator. The food thread and the examples were awesome too. TTYL

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

Don't be scared of saturated fats. They're not the boogieman... 









						Saturated Fats and Health: A Reassessment and Proposal for Food-Based Recommendations: JACC State-of-the-Art Review
					

The recommendation to limit dietary saturated fatty acid (SFA) intake has persisted despite mounting evidence to the contrary. Most recent meta-analys…




					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## tappnfat (Apr 24, 2022)

GSgator said:


> What are Fats?
> Collapse Section
> What are Fats? has been expanded.
> Fats are a type of nutrient that you get from your diet. It is essential to eat some fats, though it is also harmful to eat too much.
> ...


Almonds contain mostly monounsaturated fat. Egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol. That's what I was saying when I said different fats.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> Almonds contain mostly monounsaturated fat. Egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol. That's what I was saying when I said different fats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


There’s a few studies showing that some of these so-called fats that are supposed to be bad really aren’t bad.

Stay away from the processed oils .


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> Almonds contain mostly monounsaturated fat. Egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol. That's what I was saying when I said different fats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Cholesterol is needed for hormone production, in fact your body makes it. In almost all people, the body simply produces less if there's more in the diet.

I believe the FDA also changed dietary cholesterol recommendations to... Nutrient of no concern, after mounting evidence showing it wasn't bad as previously thought.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> Different kinds of fat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


If I had to choose, I'd take egg yolks over almonds every time. Without hesitation.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Cholesterol is needed for hormone production, in fact your body makes it. In almost all people, the body simply produces less if there's more in the diet.
> 
> I believe the FDA also changed dietary cholesterol recommendations to... Nutrient of no concern, after mounting evidence showing it wasn't bad as previously thought.


Save it. 

The thread really has a super strong troll vibe. 

He’s dismissed just about every piece of good advice. 

@tappnfat There’s gotta be a support forum for people that are obese because of medicines that are supposed to help them. Without knowing all your special needs and issues, we can’t help you.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 24, 2022)

tappnfat said:


> Almonds contain mostly monounsaturated fat. Egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol. That's what I was saying when I said different fats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Look up the effects of dietary cholesterol on blood serum cholesterol

You don't know as much about diet and nutrition as you think you do.

Your medication didn't cause you to get fat. You choosing to eat junk and not exercise made you fat. Like you said, it only increased your appetite, it didn't slow your metabolism. You ain't gonna get fat from eating extra steak and eggs.


----------



## ajd1117 (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Cook his egg whites so they don’t stick.
> 
> Edit. We posted at same time. I’m not echoing.


Use Pam instead of oil. Cuts out unnecessary fat and calories and accomplishes same goal of eggs not sticking.


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2022)

ajd1117 said:


> Use Pam instead of oil. Cuts out unnecessary fat and calories and accomplishes same goal of eggs not sticking.


Pam IS oil/fat.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Pam IS oil/fat.


It only counts as fat if you actually read the label.

Schrodinger's fat.


----------

